# Warts on bucks scrotum?



## CapraCurry (Dec 14, 2016)

I recently had our buck Casanova on the stand to draw blood for his first CAE/Johnes test and I noticed when taking a gander at his testicles (talk about scrotal circumference) that he's got some warts at the bottom of his scrotum? The area is also bald. He's still in rut so I thought it may have been caused by urinating all over himself but I don't understand how he'd pee on his testes so I figured I'd post here and see if any of you guys knew.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 14, 2016)

That looks like a scab. The skin around it looks thick and rough. 

Haven't been super up close and personal lately, but the last time I checked my boys, their scrotums are almost fully covered in hair, and the skin looks reasonably smooth. 

Could your buck have lice or skin mites that may have caused an issue? Does he lay somewhere that may irritate that area?


----------



## CapraCurry (Dec 15, 2016)

Hmm...I inspected him pretty closely for fleas/mites and it doesn't appear to be the problem. As far as laying, he's in a stall all night and for most of the morning. The straw is changed out pretty frequently but perhaps he's laying in his (potent) urine? Not that I've seen it myself but it's a possibility. He hangs out with two sheep ewes most of the time, and I'm fairly sure it wasn't something that they did to him either. I really haven't got a clue where it could have come from


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 17, 2016)

Maybe @babsbag , @Southern by choice , @Goat Whisperer , @OneFineAcre might have an idea?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2016)

I doubt that it's bothering him as he's letting you handle them    At the same time, from my understanding there are limited to no sensory receptors/nerves on the bottom of the sac, so he probably/maybe doesn't feel it...   I can tell you that I'm glad that I don't have anything like that on MY.... OK, maybe TMI


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2016)

You cannot see mites. They are microscopic.
Lice you can see.

Looks like mite damage to me.
However, there are some not so nice diseases that can cause warts & scabs on scrotum so you really should have him seen by a vet.

Sometimes severe deficiencies in zinc and copper can cause issues like this as well.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 17, 2016)

Now you me inspecting my bucks and I do believe that my LaMancha has the same 'wart' on his scrotum. No idea what it is but I am not going to worry about it. My bucks are really rough, stinky, bald from rubbing on their special tree, bald front legs, dirty beards, raw heads, and just nasty right now.  I am not getting up close and personal with any of them. I Googled this is it seems that this is fairly common; at least there are quite a few people asking about it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2016)

not sure what might be going on. Maybe as a precaution you may wish to be wearing a pair of disposable gloves when handling him


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 17, 2016)

After seeing these pics, I have to agree with SBC and Hens and Roos


----------



## babsbag (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/my-buck-has-wart-like-growths-on-his-scrotum.8335/


----------

